# Yesterday = the best day of my life!



## AlwaysImagining (May 25, 2012)

You won't believe what happened yesterday! I'll try to keep the story short.

So the only thing in my mind yesterday morning was that I was going to take my drivers test to get my permit (written test), which I was very anxious to do since the DMV is always full of people and it requires me talking at the front desk and all that. I wasn't alone, my mom accompanied me as always, but she made me talk most of the time (I was so nervous but I managed to do it!). And thankfully I didn't blush. So I filled out the forms and had my picture taken (which was embarrassing cause they make you just stand in front of a screen and you can still see everyone watching you from the side :hide But anyway, I took the test... and I PASSED  My mom was more excited than I was though lol, you should've seen her she was almost causing a scene :blush But yeah that was the first triumph of the day. I then went to get a video game which was just released that day (SimCity 5) so that was another thing I was happy over lol.

When we headed home, I was expecting to just go on my laptop and play my new game for the rest of the day. But when we got there, my sister answers the door and says she has a surprise for me :um She tells me she's taking me to a *DJ Tiesto concert*!!! He's one of my favorite DJs! At first I assumed she was just messing with me since she usually does, but she confirmed that she's serious and said I should hurry up and change cause we had to leave by 5 (it was about 4:30). So I got ready, while still in complete shock, and we drove off. Mind you, she does know I have social anxiety and that I've been sick this past week (congested nose, can't taste or smell anything, itchy throat) so I _was_ reluctant to even go, but at the same time I couldn't decline such an opportunity! She told me that she and her boyfriend (who was also going with us) had already gotten tickets back in October and they were going to take me then, but Tiesto had an injury so he couldn't perform. So it was _just_ yesterday that they tried again for tickets, and they were lucky enough to get some!

So as we drove to the concert, I was pretty nervous about all this (and still trying to soak in all the news as you can imagine). When we finally got inside the building, it was so huge and the atmosphere was just beyond amazing. It was only about half full of people at this time though, since there were about 4-5 DJs performing before Tiesto (the main event haha). I was still so in awe throughout all of this, I didn't even really focus on my SA because of everything else that was happening. I just had to remember that it's a concert. The only person people are focusing on is whoever's on stage. It wasn't long before I became part of the crowd, and NOT a social outcast for once in my life. The music was just so loud and fun and everybody was dancing like crazy, surprisingly enough even *I *danced! I just had to let loose and I definitely broke out of my shell :yay I recorded some vids if anyone wants to see btw. It went on from 6 to about midnight, and yet I still had so much energy and didn't want to leave :boogie

Even now as I tell this, I still can't really grasp that all of this happened to me especially all in just 1 DAY. It was so crazy, I literally felt like I was just dreaming, I had to remind myself over and over that it was indeed happening. I do feel a little more confident now, at least in terms of going to concerts  I never saw myself as somebody who would be able to be in such a place. I'm so thankful for my sister, I gave her a big hug haha and her bf too. I became so talkative throughout the rest of the night and I just felt so... alive for once! I hope this encourages at least one other person here, who thought like me that they could never do what I did. It is the best feeling in the world to break out of your shell and do somehing you've been dying to do all your life! :yes


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

That's great, man!


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Congratulations! That was really nice of your sister to do that for you.


----------



## Nibbler (Nov 5, 2010)

Sounds maximal crazy to me !!


----------



## itsjustin (Oct 21, 2011)

Brought a smile to my face.

Music has made me go crazy in public, too. I was at a Melanie C concert back in 2001 and I was obsessed with one song in particular and I started jumping up and down. I was the only one doing so. I didn't realize at the time until she waved to me and started jumping with me... then the rest of the audience did. _And then I stopped because I was too hipster._


----------



## AlwaysImagining (May 25, 2012)

itsjustin said:


> Brought a smile to my face.
> 
> Music has made me go crazy in public, too. I was at a Melanie C concert back in 2001 and I was obsessed with one song in particular and I started jumping up and down. I was the only one doing so. I didn't realize at the time until she waved to me and started jumping with me... then the rest of the audience did. _And then I stopped because I was too hipster._


Haha that's awesome!! You're even braver than me, if nobody else was dancing I probably wouldn't have lol :afr But the energy of the crowd is just so contagious!

Thanks to all who responded  And yeah, I can't thank my sister enough! I'm glad we've become closer cause just a few years ago we'd hardly even speak to each other.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

omg post the videos. i want to see. that so nice that you enjoyed it, it would have been really sad if things didn't turn out so well, since it was such a nice intentioned thing for your sister to do (how many years are between you guys?), and since you really liked the dj and everything. but things worked out! you had a fun and memorable time, and there was even a sibling bonding component to all of it too.it is a really nice story, and probably really nice that you had that experience.

i have never done anything like that - listened to music anywhere. though one time my mom's nepalese friend and coworker and the coworker's daughter invited us to a nepalese sponsored event to hear a super famous nepalese singer. it seemed like nepalese people had flocked from all over the bay area to attend. i kind of felt like i was spying on a secretive cultural gathering (all the talking was is nepalese too). but it was pleasant enough (i liked the singing), until things started to get out of hand (people started getting up out of their chairs and migrating to the front to dance!), and until i was asked to participate (i don't why they did this, her daughter clearly knew i was a shy person). then i had to evasive and ambiguously decline. but then my mom wanted to leave to go home since it was a work-night for her, so i was spared from participating or having to seem too unwilling. but i felt kind of bad about it.


----------



## AlwaysImagining (May 25, 2012)

enfield said:


> omg post the videos. i want to see. that so nice that you enjoyed it, it would have been really sad if things didn't turn out so well, since it was such a nice intentioned thing for your sister to do (how many years are between you guys?), and since you really liked the dj and everything. but things worked out! you had a fun and memorable time, and there was even a sibling bonding component to all of it too.it is a really nice story, and probably really nice that you had that experience.
> 
> i have never done anything like that - listened to music anywhere. though one time my mom's nepalese friend and coworker and the coworker's daughter invited us to a nepalese sponsored event to hear a super famous nepalese singer. it seemed like nepalese people had flocked from all over the bay area to attend. i kind of felt like i was spying on a secretive cultural gathering (all the talking was is nepalese too). but it was pleasant enough (i liked the singing), until things started to get out of hand (people started getting up out of their chairs and migrating to the front to dance!), and until i was asked to participate (i don't why they did this, her daughter clearly knew i was a shy person). then i had to evasive and ambiguously decline. but then my mom wanted to leave to go home since it was a work-night for her, so i was spared from participating or having to seem too unwilling. but i felt kind of bad about it.


Aww haha, well I'm sure if you did have to participate it wouldn't have been as bad you thought. I don't know much about Nepalese culture but it sounds kinda fun haha.

In response to your question, my sister is 22 and I'm 20, but I'll be 21 next month so we're mostly just a year apart. It's funny cause we were just talking about this too that night lol, cause she's always been much more mature than both me and our other sister (who's 25).


----------



## AlwaysImagining (May 25, 2012)

Oh, the videos! Well the only decent one I got was of DJ Alvaro which was during the beginning. And right now it's taking forever to upload onto here, so in the meantime here's a vid from Youtube lol. Plus they have a better view of it! This was when Tiesto started


----------



## St3ph3n (Mar 6, 2013)

Thats awesome man!
Im really jealous about the concert


----------



## AlwaysImagining (May 25, 2012)

St3ph3n said:


> Thats awesome man!
> Im really jealous about the concert


Aww don't worry you'll get your chance! Trust me, I didn't expect to ever have this happen anytime soon!


----------



## Zil (Feb 5, 2011)

Nice one man, I can't remember the last time I said "This is the best day of my life", but I must have at some point ...


It feels good when everything falls into place like this. You should use that momentum and carry on in that direction.


----------



## AlwaysImagining (May 25, 2012)

Zil said:


> Nice one man, I can't remember the last time I said "This is the best day of my life", but I must have at some point ...
> 
> It feels good when everything falls into place like this. You should use that momentum and carry on in that direction.


For sure :yes Thanks!


----------



## early90sborn (Mar 10, 2013)

This post made my heart smile lol , < that sounded cheesy, and I never actually say things like that but seriously though haha

"I just felt so... alive for once! I hope this encourages at least one other person here, who thought like me that they could never do what I did. It is the best feeling in the world to break out of your shell and do somehing you've been dying to do all your life!"

^ I love that, I'm gonna come back here and read that whenever I feel discouraged/ fear something that I actually want to do!


.. As for me, being in a crowd ESPECIALLY with mainly young people my age is a phobia of mine, (i.e- concert)... but it's something that I really want to do (whilst I'm still 'young')... and uhh obviously Music is healing... I can just imagine the ''Energy'' felt in that auditorium... I can imagine it's just as amazing feeling

Thanks for sharing , I felt it.... now I want to live it too.


----------



## AlwaysImagining (May 25, 2012)

early90sborn said:


> This post made my heart smile lol , < that sounded cheesy, and I never actually say things like that but seriously though haha
> 
> "I just felt so... alive for once! I hope this encourages at least one other person here, who thought like me that they could never do what I did. It is the best feeling in the world to break out of your shell and do somehing you've been dying to do all your life!"
> 
> ...


Yayyy lol I'm so glad this did encourage somebody :squeezeIt is indeed amazing, when you get the chance do not deny it!


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

It was fun reading your post, it made me smile.

I wish I could get out of my shell like that and dance around people. It would be so fun!


----------



## humanphobic (Jan 27, 2013)

That's awesome man glad you had a good time !!


----------



## Lazarus (Dec 27, 2011)

I can tell how happy you are by the number of smilies you used. Five, that's gotta be some kind of record. Thanks for putting a smile on my face with this post!


----------



## AlwaysImagining (May 25, 2012)

Just wanted to thank all the responses! And you're welcome if it helped you :yes If anyone has a triumph like this someday, remember to tell us!


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

What a lovely sister you have for making your wish come true.
Who knows, maybe she has other plans in the future to make something so great happen again- don't keep quiet around her if you have any other dreams she might be able to help you with, hehe!
Thanks for sharing, it was a great story.


----------

